# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services >  YouTube Subscribers, Likes, Disslikes, Views, Comments [VERY CHEAP]

## TaKeZoNe

*YouTube Service*

*Service description
- High Quality
- Start Time: 0 - 24 hours
- Speed: 400 to 1000 daily
- Refill: 60 Days Guaranteed
- Minimum: 1k
- Maximum: 100k*

*Prices and quantities*

*1000 YouTube Likes with guarantee = €3,00
1000 YouTube Disslikes with guarantee = €20,50
1000 YouTube Subscribers with guarantee = €18,00
100 Youtube Custom Comments with guarantee = €5,00
1000 Hours YouTube Watch-Time with guarantee = €50,00
(You need 4000 Hours watch-time to make money with youtube)*

*Master Pack* -> €30,00
- Start Time 48-120hrs
- Min 10k
- Max - 100k
- ADS Views
- 100% Guaranteed from drop and
helpful for your channel and video
- Why start time 48-120hrs? Because
it takes time to approve the ADS.
(This service is only for people who already can make money with youtube*)

*Discord: TaKeZoNe#4160
WhatsApp: +49 0151 66111116
FEEL FREE TO CONTANT ME I SPEAK GERMAN, RUSSIAN AND ENGLISH*

----------

